# The first full width Thera Band slingshot!



## JoergS (Dec 17, 2009)

As you know, I like Thera Band.

Especially the thinner variants (blue or black) have lots of power, very fast rubber. BUT you always have to layer it, fold it, whatever.

I wanted to make a slingshot that can take a full width (138 mm) Thera Band without any folding or layering. This of course means that it has to be freakin wide! A monster slingshot.

Of course I like low forks, so the angle between the fork arms had to be very very low.

And the clamp-on method is the only one that works. I made the clamp from a 10mm steel rod, and put Thera Tube yellow over it to increase the friction. This holds 100%, and band change is really easy.

The slingshot really shoots well. Best feature is that the bands never tangle, reloading is very very quick.




























Jörg


----------



## baumstamm (Jan 16, 2010)

this is a nice one, i like the clap on, will try it soon. do u think there is a advantage to folded bands?


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

The US army or Navy made one simular to that during World War II. I think it was for launching lines. -- Tex


----------



## JoergS (Dec 17, 2009)

The US military made slingshots? We need to find some pictures!

Baumstamm, the advantage is that there is no entanglement. Also, band change is very quick. This is probably the quickest way to exchange flat bands.

Disadvantage is that the thing is wiiiiiiide.

Jörg


----------



## JoergS (Dec 17, 2009)

Here is the video:


----------



## shot in the foot (Jan 3, 2010)

Seems to shoot nice, looks like a Hand glider, jeff


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Jeez,she's big! Absolutely love the band attachment Bud! Really sleek and efficient. I think it's great!







Flatband


----------



## pelleteer (Dec 19, 2009)

shot in the foot said:


> Seems to shoot nice, looks like a Hand glider, jeff


Yeah, be careful, Joerg. If you lost your grip on that thing it would probably fly halfway to France before coming back to earth.
















Once again, a very cool and innovative design. Well done.


----------



## crazyslingshot (Dec 25, 2009)

So cool and inspirational.

Just wonder Is the attachment tight enough?


----------



## JoergS (Dec 17, 2009)

crazyslingshot said:


> Just wonder Is the attachment tight enough?


I stood on it with both feet, and pulled up with both hands and all my considerable strength. It wouldn't yield.

The clamp-ün method isn't new, in fact it is known as one of the safest attachments in general.


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

One of my favorite designs yet!!


----------



## Brooklyn00003 (Feb 28, 2010)

This is the slingshot that I like most from Joerg's creations .It looks very nice with the blue bands on it realy looks like a glider.Imagine if you would start to shoot it in a public place lol (my nomination for slingshot of April)


----------



## pelleteer (Dec 19, 2009)

Joerg, I just noticed there are no nuts on the bolts that hold the band clamps in place. I take it you just threaded the holes in the stainless tubing?


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

JoergS said:


> The US military made slingshots? We need to find some pictures!
> 
> Baumstamm, the advantage is that there is no entanglement. Also, band change is very quick. This is probably the quickest way to exchange flat bands.
> 
> ...


Jorg, I tried to find the military picture and did not. It looked like a cross bow with very wide sheets of latex. Maybe someone else knows how to find it. It may have been in a book that I have read. -- Tex


----------



## JoergS (Dec 17, 2009)

pelleteer said:


> Joerg, I just noticed there are no nuts on the bolts that hold the band clamps in place. I take it you just threaded the holes in the stainless tubing?


Exactly. I planned to saw/file off the ends of the screw to avoid band damage, but the bands seem to not touch the screws at all.

The stainless tubes are 16 mm, with 2 mm walls. This means the threading is 4 mm, you can tighten the screws with enormous force therefore.

@ Bill: Too bad, I hope the pics will show up someday. This could be an important part of slingshot history. Maybe we need to write a letter to the army/navy and see if they have something about it.


----------



## ZDP-189 (Mar 14, 2010)

How thick is the blue Theraband?


----------

